# Headaches from Socializing?



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

Does anyone else find they usually get a headache after talking to someone for a while? 

I've discovered that I tend to get a headache whenever I've been talking with people for more than a couple of minutes. Even when the environment is comfortable, I've got food, water, fresh air, comfortable seating and lighting, etc. and the company itself is people I like and the conversation is enjoyable - I will still frequently end up with a headache after listening/talking with someone for an hour or so. 

I finally realized that I tend to tense up the muscles of my head and face while interacting with people. I'm not entirely sure why this is, although I think part of it has to do with reflecting their emotions and communicating mine outwardly. When I'm by myself I don't think my face shows how I'm feeling half as much as when I know someone else is looking at me. My theory is that the effort to not look blank and impassive somehow puts extra stress on the muscles in my face/head resulting in a headache. Once I'm alone again I can feel my face gradually fall, and my scalp slowly relax. the headache doesn't always go away very quickly though, but holding my face over a steaming cup of tea or scratching my head seems to help. 

I'm wondering if this has to do with being Introverted, or perhaps with being a Feeler? Or if it's just a personal quirk and totally unrelated. It can't just be 'anxiety' because this happens with people that I feel very comfortable and open with, it happens even when I'm having a great time and feel happy and generally relaxed. I usually don't notice it until I'm alone and then get that face-melting feeling and think 'I was tense? why?' 

Anyway, what do you think? And do you experience this?


----------



## surra (Oct 1, 2012)

Do you enjoy being expressive? Maybe others don't mind if you sulk. It's keen only. I find it very naturally feminine to keep myself to a minimum and enjoy in my own mind. You could be the same as I am.

Maybe the company isn't good for you? They could be such fine, elegant people you don't even want to realize you're the same.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't get headaches, but if I'm in large crowds for awhile I get very irritable by the end of the day. I noticed on your signature that you tested 100% Introverted, my bet is you get stressed because socializing is probably something that doesn't come naturally so it's like you're having to work at it (consciously trying to make yourself more expressive, etc). A little like working out, there's a bit of a soreness at the end if you aren't used to it, stress often gives me a headache too. Maybe take a breath and consciously try to relax during your visits? Try to get out more to work those "social muscles"? Not sure what else to recommend.


----------



## Gerd (Jan 27, 2013)

It happens to me aswell, getting physically tired very fast when interacting with many people, it's an effort. That's our introversion being an asshole.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Aelthwyn said:


> Does anyone else find they usually get a headache after talking to someone for a while?
> 
> I've discovered that I tend to get a headache whenever I've been talking with people for more than a couple of minutes. Even when the environment is comfortable, I've got food, water, fresh air, comfortable seating and lighting, etc. and the company itself is people I like and the conversation is enjoyable - I will still frequently end up with a headache after listening/talking with someone for an hour or so.
> 
> ...


I experience this a fair amount. I can be really okay, have eaten and drunk recently, have a good temperature in the room etc. Then I'll talk to people and suddenly my jaw or head will ache. Apparently it's clenching your teeth (I do it in films and sometimes when I sleep if I'm stressed). 
So, it may be stress surrounding interaction with people that causes it? I find if I don't get enough 'me' time in a day I'll feel sick and upset and ache all over.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes, headache is almost inevitable if I'm in a social situation for more than 4-5 hours. I've noticed that when we got visitors over, or when we're visiting people, headache is a sure thing.


----------



## lohani_mohit (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi Aelthwyn . I experience the same everyday, today I was googling around my situation found your article in Google. This usually happen with INFP people who are more into their ideals and dreams. Less expressive to outer world and oceans of creativity inside. 
This is called tension headache which is basically due to tension in your head muscles for being non expressive and thinking at the same time. Listen some good song or anything that u do alone , just be alone for sometime this goes away. For me I play guitar to let it go.


----------

